# 3G-Router LevelOne WBR-6800 mit UMTS-Stick Vodafone



## Krumnix (7 August 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir nun einen 3G-Router gekauft von der Firma LevelOne.
Dieser hat in einigen Test als recht gutes Gerät abgeschnitten und ist auch
sehr preisgünstig.

Für den UMTS-Anschluss steht eine USB-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung. 
An dieser habe ich den von Vodafone bei Vertragsabschluss erhältlichen
UMTS-USB-Stick Huawei K3765 angeschlossen.
Jedoch bekomme ich keine Verbindung zu UMTS hin.

Wie muss ich den Router einstellen, das er eine UMTS/Braodband-Verbindung
ins Vodafone-Vertragsnetz (keine Websession!) aufbaut?

Alles, was im Internet an Informationen bis jetzt zu finden war, hat leider
keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Danke


----------



## calippso (14 September 2010)

http://download.level1.com/level1/firmware/

3747481 WBR-6800(V1.02c2_HW-1)_2010-08-17.zip

mit dieser "alten" firmware funktionierts! bzw. bei der neuen firmware wurde diese modem entfernt!


----------



## Krumnix (15 September 2010)

Da sieht man es mal wieder. 
Ich hatte auf dem Router den Firmware-Stand 1.01c6.

Auf der "offiziellen" Seite, die man normal ansurfen kann, war das die
aktuelleste Version, die angeboten wurde.

Mit der Version 1.02c2 ist der Stick nun drin. Das ist super. 
Funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 

Endlich kann ich das Fenster zu machen und per Wlan surfen ^^


----------

